# Review một số loại kem dưỡng ẩm cho da, bạn nên sử dụng trong điều kiện thời tiết thất thường như hiện nay



## thuhoai (25/10/18)

*Thời tiếng nắng ẩm thất thường như hiện nay, chị em nên đặc biệt chú ý đến các bước chăm sóc và bảo vệ da tránh khỏi những tác động xấu đến từ môi trường. Vậy nên sử dụng loại kem dưỡng ẩm cho da nào tốt nhất hiện nay ?*

Những ngày gần đây, thời tiết miền Bắc bắt đầu xuất hiện hiện tượng thời tiết bất thường, lúc thì giảm mạnh đột ngột, lúc lại nắng ấm khiến cho không ít chị em cảm thấy vô cùng lo lắng. Nguyên nhân của sự lo lắng này không đâu xa mà chính là bởi nhiệt độ thay đổi khiến cho làn da của phái đẹp phải chuyển mình đột ngột, kèm theo đó là cảm giác khô nẻ bắt đầu xuất hiện. Để khắc phục tình trạng này một cách hiệu quả và kịp thời, phái đẹp chúng ta cần phải lưu ý thực hiện các bước dưỡng da sao cho phù hợp, tránh để da bị mất nước và trở nên thô ráp. Ngoài ra các bạn cũng nên sử dụng những loại kem dưỡng ẩm để giúp làn da của chúng ta hạn chế đi tình trạng mất nước, dưới đây mình sẽ mách cho các bạn về một số loại kem dưỡng ẩm hiện đang được phái nữ ưa chuộng nhất trong năm 2018 này.

*1. Kem dưỡng ẩm Vichy Aqualia Thermal*
Kem dưỡng ẩm Vichy Aqualia Thermal có xuất xứ từ Pháp, đem đến tác dụng dưỡng ẩm suốt cả ngày dài, sản phẩm này rất phù hợp với những bạn thường xuyên phải đối mặt với những công việc bận rộn và không có thời gian chăm sóc cho da.

_

_
_Kem dưỡng ẩm Vichy Aqualia Thermal là dòng sản phẩm chất lượng có xuất xứ từ Pháp, đem lại hiệu quả dưỡng da tốt nhất_​
*ƯU ĐIỂM:*

Hiệu quả giữ ẩm cực bền, mỗi ngày chỉ cần dùng một lần là được.
Không chứa paraben, không gây dị ứng hay kích ứng da. Phù hợp với hầu hết mọi loại da.
Vichy Aqualia Thermal cho hiệu quả thẩm thấu nhanh, không gây bóng bề mặt da,
*NHƯỢC ĐIỂM:*

Mùi hương hơi nặng và đậm.
Một số người có da quá mẫn cảm, nhạy cảm có thể bị kích ứng khi dùng sản phẩm này.
*2. Kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân Nivea Soft*
Kem dưỡng ẩm Nivea Soft toàn thân là sảm phẩm kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân, thích hợp cho mọi loại da, đặc biệt da nhạy cảm, hợp chất dưỡng ẩm đặc biệt còn phù hợp để dưỡng da mặt hàng ngày trong thời tiết hanh khô kể cả da dầu.

Kem dưỡng ẩm Nivea soft sản xuất tại Đức cực kỳ nổi tiếng trong lĩnh vực dưỡng da cho mùa đông, đặc biệt chống nẻ tuyệt vời.

Chiết xuất từ dầu Jojoba và Vitamin E ,kem dưỡng ẩm Nivea soft giúp cho bạn có một làn da mịn màng và láng mịn, giúp bạn có một làn da trắng dần lên thích hợp dùng cho da mùa hanh khô, và là sản phẩm hữu dụng khi đi du lịch những miền giá lạnh.

_

_
_Kem dưỡng da toàn thân Nivea Soft giúp làm tăng độ ẩm cho da, đem đến hiệu quả vượt trội ngay lần đầu sử dụng_
​*Một số công dụng tuyệt vời của loại kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân Nivea Soft như:*

Kem dưỡng ẩm Nivea Soft là sảm phẩm dưỡng ẩm toàn thân, thích hợp cho mọi loại da, đặc biệt da nhạy cảm, hợp chất dưỡng ẩm đặc biệt còn phù hợp để dưỡng da mặt hàng ngày trong thời tiết hanh khô kể cả da dầu.
Nivea soft sản xuất tại Đức cực kỳ nổi tiếng trong lĩnh vực dưỡng da cho mùa đông, đặc biệt chống nẻ tuyệt vời.
Chiết xuất từ dầu Jojoba và Vitamin E ,kem dưỡng da Nivea soft giúp cho bạn có một làn da mịn màng và láng mịn, giúp bạn có một làn da trắng dần lên thích hợp dùng cho da mùa hanh khô, và là sản phẩm hữu dụng khi đi du lịch những miền giá lạnh.
Kem dưỡng ẩm, chống nẻ dành cho mặt và toàn thân Nivea Soft dạng hộp lớn.
Kem dưỡng da Nivea Soft cung cấp độ ẩm và dưỡng chất cho da, bảo vệ da khỏi hiện tượng khô và nứt nẻ trong mùa đông lạnh giá
Kem dưỡng ẩm, chống nẻ Nivea Soft là sản phẩm dưỡng da quen thuộc không chỉ với phụ nữ Việt Nam mà còn của rất nhiều phụ nữ Châu Âu trong mùa đông.
*3. Kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân Jolasi*
Kem dưỡng ẩm Jolasi toàn thân có xuất xứ từ Hàn Quốc, là dòng sản phẩm ưu Việt giúp bạn làm sạch và chăm sóc da hằng ngay một cách hiệu quả nhất.

_

_
_Kem dưỡng ẩm toàn thân Jolasi cung cấp các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho da, giúp da luôn khoẻ mạnh và rạng ngời từ sâu bên trong_
​Một số công dụng nổi bật nhất của dòng sản phẩm kem dưỡng da toàn thân Jolasi, hiện đang được chị em phụ nữ ưa chuộng nhất trong năm 2018 này:

Giữ ẩm, trắng da và tái tạo làn da cho da căng mịn và sáng khỏe hơn mang đến cho phái đẹp nét tự tin cùng một phong cách thật sành điệu
Dưỡng trắng da hiệu quả gấp nhiều lần bảo vệ da và làm bạn đẹp hơn suốt cả ngày khiến bạn gái trở nên hoàn hảo trong mắt mọi người
Dòng sản phẩm làm trắng da cao cấp cung cấp collagen cho làn da thêm trắng hồng rạng rỡ giúp bạn gái luôn nổi bật giữa đám đông
Với công nghệ tiên tiến, thành phần nguyên liệu chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên cho làn da sáng sạch mà không làm kha bị thô ráp, khó chịu
Công nghệ dưỡng trắng độc đáo làm sáng mịn cải thiện độ tinh khiết và cân bằng tông màu da, mang đến cho bạn một làn da cực sạch và khoẻ mạnh
Thành phần: Bột ngọc trai, tinh chất Colagen, tinh chất tế bào gốc, Tảo Spirulila, Chiết xuất dầu oliu, vitamin E, Vitamin C tinh khiết, vitamin A, tinh chất Omega 3, tinh chất nha đam, chất chống nắng.
Hy vọng với 3 dòng sản phẩm kem dưỡng da chất lượng trên đây, nó có thể giúp bảo vệ làn da của chị em trong điều kiện thời tiết bất thường như hiện nay.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

